# Planning on building a garage/shop diorama for my model cars



## 93MUSTANG

Ok... I'm new here and I'm getting and getting into the hobby of building model cars. I only have 3 (1/24 scale '85 Mustang SVO, '92 Mustang 5.0, and Veilside Toyota Supra) so far and I am planning on building a garage/shop diorama for them. I've seen pictures and videos of some amazing ones. I've also seen where you can order lifts and all the details for the inside. Can anyone give me some tips on how to build/make one? Thanks!


----------



## macart52

It all depends on what and how authentic you want to go. I've built many garages/ dioramas. The best way is get on the web and download some free plans 1:1 then down scale them to 1/24th scale. IE a 2X4 would be 1/8" X 3/32" in 1/24th scale. To make it simple.....1/2" = 1' Hope this helps.


----------



## scottnkat

wouldn't 1/2 inch equal one foot at 1:24 scale?


----------



## bondoman2k

If you want a more 'accurate' measurement, go to printmini.com. They have a scale calculator there that can also be used offline, if you save it to your computer (and it's free). It actually converts metric and standard measurements to pretty much any scale there is. Of course, this isn't only for diorama building either. This is actually a dollhouse website, but they also have printable things that can be used in dio's too (posters, wall certificates, donut boxes, computers, a WHOLE bunch of stuff!) 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Pete McKay

Check into Phoenix Toys through Mega Hobbies, they have tools, lifts, compressors, tire balancers, camping equipment....all sort of scale stuff and it's already painted and assembled. As far as a building the Fujimi garages are still available, for scale figures you can try a train site that has "G" scale people, expect to pay out the nose for most of them.


----------



## MrBlueOval

*scales*

Confusing I know but for what it's worth, For comparisons: 1/24th scale. 1 inch in that scale would equal 2 feet in real life size, 2 feet is actually 24 inches thus the 1/24th scale. In that scale 1/2 inch would equal 1 foot. For example: In most dollhouse minatures there is the bigger 1 inch scale (1 inch = 1 foot) and then there's 1/2" scale which is basically the same as 1/24th scale 1/2" scale means 1 inch equals 2 feet. 1/24 scale means 1 inch equals 24 inches in real life size) 1/25th scale is actually a architechural scale used by architechs 1 inch equals 25 inches so it's just a little smaller than 1/24th scale. These two scales are so close that it is sometimes next to impossible to tell which of the two scales an item really is. When sizing up buildings or cars, trucks, etc. , 1/2" scale or 1/24th is a size that you can almost do in your head but 1/25th scale is a little more difficult and a 1/25th scale ruler will probably be needed or a calculator. Now, "G" scale which stands for General scale is not an exact scale at all and can be anywhere from 1/32nd scale up to 1/22nd scale and anywhere in between so be careful choosing railroad "G" scale people and/or items when matching them with 1/24th or even 1/25th scale car and truck models as they could be way out of porportion to you model.


----------



## MrBlueOval

*Garage how to*

Garage or gas station dioramas are basically a square or rectangular box. Walls and floors can be made from colored foam board or even wood or sheet plastic. windows can be made from clear plexiglass or you can purchase painted on ones that look real. Wood can be painted or have a brick or tile applique applied to it to simulate a texture. Blue Oval ResinWorks on the web( google it) offers many peel and stick walls, floors, signage, etc. for garage and gas station diorama buildings or you could try making your own but blue oval took all the work out of it for you already. They offer all the supplies for you to build your own or they can even build a one of a kind repair garage for you.


----------



## macart52

scottnkat said:


> wouldn't 1/2 inch equal one foot at 1:24 scale?


Yes Scott. Sorry bout that fellas. 1/2"= 1'


----------

